# AMP Boosting / Running two engines



## email4bc (Jan 9, 2012)

I am relatively new to this I am currently using a Aristo Craft D.C. Train Engineer - Crest, CRE55471 and using an Elite Dual Voltage Power Supply Transformer (22V-13.8V), Aristo Craft-Crest, CRE55465 to power my “G” scale track and railroad. All single engines run file including my two motor New Haven GP9 Diesel Locomotive, USA Trains R22114 with Phoenix sound. But when I add a second New Haven GP9 it bogs way down and draws more amperage I am assuming than what is available from the power source. What can I do to get more amperage so that I may run both Locomotives on the same tack and have then run properly with sound and smoke? Is there a way to boost the amperage in order to cover this without burning anything up? You help and comments would be greatly appreciated.



Thanks


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

how big is the layout and how many feeders does it have ??

your problem is not power supply but conductivty to the locos



also work on a basic word or something or fix your post it is very hard to read


----------



## email4bc (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. My track is an inter-rail system I custom built for the living area of the house and it is approximately 20' by 12' approximately 240 ft of track. i use Aristo track that is screw retained for connectivity and as little junctures as possible. i have leads placed at both ends. all motors run fine until I double up on the engines. The two USA engine equals four motors witch is bogging down. Your comments are appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you running at 22v or 13.8 volt? 

I'm going to assume you are running 22v. 10 amps at 22 volts is sufficient to run way more than 2 GP9's... I have run 5 heavily loaded locos no problem from 10 amps. 

You most likely either have a power supply problem or a problem getting the power to the track. (I'm guessing the latter). 

Simple first test, put a voltmeter right on the output terminals of the Elite. Right there, not "further down", but right on the output terminals. 

Now look at the voltage with no trains running, but the power supply on. 

Now run you first train, and then the second one that "bogs down". 

If the voltage is constant, your power supply is fine, and your wiring is poor. (If the power drops, then you need a new power supply) 

Assuming it's in your wiring, now place your voltmeter on the power wires closer to the actual location of the train, and check voltage with no train, one train and 2 trains. 

At some point, you will find where the problem is, where the voltage drops greatly under load. That's where you either have a bad connection, or too light of a gauge of wire. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

What size wire are you using. These trains need 14 gage at a minimum and 12 or 10 would be much better. 

I had a friend running trains for years with bell wire (22 gage). Then he bought a PABBA set by USA Trains and it would not move!! 
Replaced bell wire with 12 gage and trains ran fine. Only needed 12 feet for feeder. 

Longer feeders need bigger wire to lessen the power drop, and I prefer 2 or 3 feeds from the controller, not jumpers on the track.


----------

